# A New Logo For Ecigssa - By The Community!



## Gizmo (20/1/14)

I was thinking of doing a new LOGO relating to ecigs a bit better.

First draft?

Opinions

?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (20/1/14)

Anyway ideas or mock-ups yourself are welcome.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/1/14)

Love it!


----------



## Andre (20/1/14)

Personally I do not like the new ecig symbols incorporated, because (1) It looks too close to cigarettes and does not meet the objective of relating closer to ecigs, and (2) It perpetuates the idea that ecigs are cig-a-likes. For me the current logo is perfectly fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## umzungu (20/1/14)

Think there should be a Reo in the logo given how they seem to be catching on here!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/14)

I agree with @Matthee. It does remind me more of cigarettes.

I prefer the SA flag image of the old logo, colours appear richer and the flag is better positioned.

However i do like the darker font for the ECIGS SA text. It stands out a bit better


----------



## Oupa (20/1/14)

something like this maybe...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (20/1/14)

Nice work Oupa! I like the bottom one the most. I think we should do a poll once all entry's are in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (20/1/14)

Nice!!!

I like the top one


----------



## Tom (20/1/14)

Liking Oupa's design! Or keep the old, simplistic one...less is more usually

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (20/1/14)

Here's my take

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (21/1/14)

Wow guys, your talents are amazing!


----------



## Riaz (21/1/14)

nicely done guys!!

i agree with Gizmo, lets do a poll once all the ideas are up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (21/1/14)

Derick said:


> Here's my take
> 
> View attachment 722



Wow - I like!!


----------



## Derick (21/1/14)

Something different


----------



## Andre (21/1/14)

Derick said:


> Something different
> 
> View attachment 734


Liked the first one more, but do not stop - the more choices the better!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick (21/1/14)

And a last one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (21/1/14)

very creative @Derick will make it tough choices


----------



## devdev (21/1/14)

For what its worth the one with the vaping device for the 'i' could be seen as a type of d*ldo or light saber to the untrained eye. I like Derrick's work, but maybe someone creative could get a cloud of smoke coming out of South Africa, and the logo inside there?

On second thoughts, the clouds of smoke might make it look like a pothead forum...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (21/1/14)

Or a sextoy forum...


----------



## devdev (21/1/14)

Oupa said:


> Or a sextoy forum...


 Yes, a pothead lightsaber sextoy forum, in south africa - definitely something I would sign up to

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (22/1/14)

Ha ha. Funny indeed


----------



## Derick (22/1/14)

Yeah, I played around with smoke and it ends up looking like... smoke - only way I could make it not look like smoke was to colour it.

But use it don't use it - I had some spare time last night and was feeling creative - also happy if Gizmo only takes one of them as inspiration for his own idea

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Golf (23/1/14)

Oupa said:


> Or a sextoy forum...


Why would that be a bad thing


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/14)

Pity this thread died... there were some nice ideas coming out!


----------



## shabbar (27/4/14)

Yeah definitely


----------



## devdev (4/5/14)

Let's necro the thread then fellas...


----------



## devdev (30/7/14)

Time to do the most serious NECRO of a thread in my forum career...


Behold! I present to all new members, THIS thread...

Do we have any new talent in the house that would be able to inject some new life blood into this?

@WHeunis has stuck his neck out, to own up to being a graphic designer, but maybe there are more hovering around?


----------



## WHeunis (30/7/14)

Ok devdev, you asked for it...

Will spend a day or so over the weekend on some concept pieces.

You will still need to contact me though - a logo done without info can turn into a nightmare.
My "business" skypename is being PM'd to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## devdev (30/7/14)

Now we are getting somewhere....


Come on creative types, lets get some ideas flowing here:

@Rowan Francis
@annemarievdh 
@Metal Liz 
@BumbleBee 
@Bumblebabe 
@Stroodlepuff 
@TylerD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (30/7/14)

So you want a new logo? @devdev


----------



## devdev (30/7/14)

I think the existing logo could be replaced/revised/spruced up a bit.


----------



## annemarievdh (30/7/14)

Will play around a bit and see if I can come up with something


----------



## WHeunis (30/7/14)

I am completely open to a design-by-committee platform, by the way.
Just haven't done it with quite a such a large "committee" before, lol. And especially not on a public platform.

Usually just 3-7 execs in tight suits squashed around a table...

But I am completely willing to do it that way, once initial parameters are set.


----------



## shabbar (30/7/14)

Yeeeeeeh haaaaaa !!!


----------



## Yiannaki (30/7/14)

If the logo gets built as an AI, I could bring it into 3d, do some cool renders and a 3d logo build for videos?


----------



## WHeunis (30/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> If the logo gets built as an AI, I could bring it into 3d, do some cool renders and a 3d logo build for videos?


 
Corel Draw X5 is my main design platform, and I can output an AI upon completion, but cannot actually crosscheck the conversion results.

My AI commercial license expired and I will not renew it, as my previous 3 year license got used all of ONE whole minute...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (30/7/14)

WHeunis said:


> Corel Draw X5 is my main design platform, and I can output an AI upon completion, but cannot actually crosscheck the conversion results.
> 
> My AI commercial license expired and I will not renew it, as my previous 3 year license got used all of ONE whole minute...



I can have a look at the Ai you output.

Adobe And their creative cloud licensing is much better now. An annual subscription for 49 USD which gives access to the entire suite. 

There's also a single app license at 20 dollars a month.


----------



## WHeunis (30/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I can have a look at the Ai you output.
> 
> Adobe And their creative cloud licensing is much better now. An annual subscription for 49 USD which gives access to the entire suite.
> 
> There's also a single app license at 20 dollars a month.


 
Really has less to do with the price, and more to do with it being very rarely (never) used anymore in my studio.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (30/7/14)

So I think I like the existing colours on the forum - also the current forum 'theme' will be a pain to change, so an updated logo which matched the existing layout would be awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## WHeunis (30/7/14)

devdev said:


> So I think I like the existing colours on the forum - also the current forum 'theme' will be a pain to change, so an updated logo which matched the existing layout would be awesome


 
And here I was twiddling my Aerotank and concept-boarding new frames... 


Spoiler: My favourite concept so far








So... NOT a NEW logo?
Just a pollish?

Sitting on a quarter board of drawings here... just wanna make sure before I spend additional time drawing them over to pc...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike (30/7/14)

@WHeunis, I tweaked yours a little. I hope you don't mind - just my interpretation of your cool idea!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/14)

Mike said:


> @WHeunis, I tweaked yours a little. I hope you don't mind - just my interpretation of your cool idea!
> 
> View attachment 8887


 
That's awesome @Mike!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis (30/7/14)

Mike said:


> @WHeunis, I tweaked yours a little. I hope you don't mind - just my interpretation of your cool idea!
> 
> View attachment 8887


 
I dont mind at all... i stopped working on it based on a previous post...
Was gonna work in a small little VV dial there at the bottom where you added to.

Concept board rule of thumb: if it took more than 2 minutes to draw, its wasted time!


----------



## devdev (31/7/14)

It's very futuristic looking - almost like we were aiming to make a Space Agency or something...


----------



## ET (31/7/14)

not bad looking at all. just the C doesn't com across very clearly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (31/7/14)

maybe leave the C and put the graphic in the G



maybe just get a white fill in all the grey letters to make it look the same


----------



## Mike (31/7/14)

Or take it one step further towards simplifying it?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/14)

Mike said:


> Or take it one step further towards simplifying it?
> 
> View attachment 8915


 
I really like it! Love the leave and ecig!


----------



## phanatik (31/7/14)

will submit my go when i get home


----------



## Alex (31/7/14)

Here are some google images for inspiration

https://www.google.co.za/search?q=e...Gm0QWU3YHoDw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=951

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WHeunis (31/7/14)

devdev said:


> It's very futuristic looking - almost like we were aiming to make a Space Agency or something...


 


ET said:


> not bad looking at all. just the C doesn't com across very clearly


 
Good feedback there.

Please keep in mind guys... CONCEPT BOARD.
These are just IDEAS.

It's not pretty. The colours are not right. The shapes are not final.
Concept boards only probe the idea.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WHeunis (31/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I really like it! Love the leave and ecig!


 
I KNOW RIGHT?!

Out of my whole board, the leaf designs come off better than the others...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightfearz (31/7/14)

I have a whole heap of respect for what you guys do. My artistic side is much more in carpentry, but drawing and computer design work goes right over my head....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis (31/7/14)

Just another concept board.

























A lil something different...


----------



## devdev (31/7/14)

I quite liked the impressive and polished look on this one by @Derick

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/a-new-logo-for-ecigssa-by-the-community.698/#post-10500

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (31/7/14)

Anther spin on yours @WHeunis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (31/7/14)

devdev said:


> I quite liked the impressive and polished look on this one by @Derick
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/a-new-logo-for-ecigssa-by-the-community.698/#post-10500


 
Just keep in mind that these are only concept boards that i'm posting.
There is simply no way that I am gonna smack the polish on each one... I'm already sitting on 38 pages of variations!!!

Once we get to a concept that feels right, refining the fonts, edges, elements and polish will come.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (31/7/14)

WHeunis said:


> Just another concept board.
> 
> View attachment 8952
> 
> ...


 
Bump.
For great Justice!

Taking a long break - wife will be home in a few.
Click back to quoted message for some concepts.


----------



## Mike (31/7/14)

I still like this one.. But then again, I am fond of the sweet and simple. I think the message in this logo is accurate and succinct for most newcomers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/14)

Mike said:


> I still like this one.. But then again, I am fond of the sweet and simple. I think the message in this logo is accurate and succinct for most newcomers.


 
Me too!


----------



## drew (31/7/14)

I've been dabbling in graphic design for many years using the ultimate tools bundled with windows since 1995! I've filled many white spaces using the unlimited potential of the paint bucket tool, I can also put words on pictures using using the text tool but it just looks much more stylish when I use the pencil tool for everything. ECIGSA, here is your new logo. You are welcome. I'm sure everyone will agree that this thread can now be closed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/7/14)

Bwahahahahaha love it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (31/7/14)

Damn @drew. The forum needs to club together and pay you for your work. That's incredible!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (31/7/14)

drew said:


> I've been dabbling in graphic design for many years using the ultimate tools bundled with windows since 1995! I've filled many white spaces using the unlimited potential of the paint bucket tool, I can also put words on pictures using using the text tool but it just looks much more stylish when I use the pencil tool for everything. ECIGSA, here is your new logo. You are welcome. I'm sure everyone will agree that this thread can now be closed.
> 
> View attachment 8977


 
Thats it right there!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (31/7/14)

kimbo said:


> Anther spin on yours @WHeunis


 
I have ranted enough on not liking the term ecigs for its association with cigarettes, but if it is a must, I do like the idea of bringing vaping into the equation.


----------



## devdev (31/7/14)

I suppose that logo could look quite cool if it was encased in a cloud of vapour...


----------



## drew (31/7/14)

devdev said:


> I suppose that logo could look quite cool if it was encased in a cloud of vapour...


 
Here you go @devdev, I aim to please

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## devdev (31/7/14)

drew said:


> Here you go @devdev, I aim to please
> 
> View attachment 8983


 
All that's missing is more cowbell. You gotta have more cowbell!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WHeunis (31/7/14)

Andre said:


> I have ranted enough on not liking the term ecigs for its association with cigarettes, but if it is a must, I do like the idea of bringing vaping into the equation.


 
The main problem with that layout is that the entire inside is so busy, and everything so small, that in application even at reasonable sizes like the actual forum Banner - it just washes away.

Take it down to icon size and its just a mash of nothing.

Bringing "vaping" in somewhere, would have to be done as a sub-line alongside "South Africa's Electronic Cigarette Enthusiast's Forum.

Anywhere else would constitute a massive shift, and quite possibly even a name change - both of which I have already been advised is not on the table.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (31/7/14)

I like the ecf one






has a nice clean look

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (31/7/14)

Alex said:


> I like the ecf one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I agree, I like flat clean logos.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (31/7/14)

WHeunis said:


> The main problem with that layout is that the entire inside is so busy, and everything so small, that in application even at reasonable sizes like the actual forum Banner - it just washes away.
> 
> Take it down to icon size and its just a mash of nothing.
> 
> ...


Of course, I was not commenting on the design of @kimbo, just the idea that it might be good to have a link between ecigs and vaping. I know absolutely nothing of design and design principles. I am sure that engineer, what's his name @360twin, will have some input on the design, it is in their nature.


----------



## Andre (31/7/14)

Alex said:


> I like the ecf one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, it has "vapers" in there (twice), which is what I am looking for - the link between vaping and ecigs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## WHeunis (31/7/14)

Andre said:


> Oh, it has "vapers" in there (twice), which is what I am looking for - the link between vaping and ecigs.


 
1: I hear you.
2: I even agree with you.

But I am not changing a single word or even letter that is already in-place.
I also do not feel that this is the avenue for such a change.

I might be wrong about this, but if there is going to be a change of identity, name, slogan, catch-phrase, or any such things - then those changes need to happen elsewhere before this can go forward.

As things are though, I continue on the mandate that i DO have, until instructed otherwise.


TL;DR = Not the place for such changes.


----------



## Alex (31/7/14)

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/design_hell

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WHeunis (31/7/14)

Alex said:


> I like the ecf one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Gizmo said:


> I agree, I like flat clean logos.


 

All possible. Example:



Remove flag from "SA" and apply to icon instead, etc etc.

So far, I've gotten the most positive feedback on the cig/leaf icon, and will move forward into 3 main drafts to progress from based on that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (31/7/14)

Ok brainfart.... what if we had a burning cig, with a lightening bolt coming out of the vapor coming from the cig?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (31/7/14)

devdev said:


> Ok brainfart.... what if we had a burning cig, with a lightening bolt coming out of the vaper coming from the cig?


 
I personally and professionally feel we should avoid the smoke imagery as much as possible.
Above and beyond the message it might convey, it often translates poorly in logo's.

But I can see if some squeeze comes forward from the idea nonetheless.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev (31/7/14)

WHeunis said:


> I personally and professionally feel we should avoid the smoke imagery as much as possible.
> Above and beyond the message it might convey, it often translates poorly in logo's.
> 
> But I can see if some squeeze comes forward from the idea nonetheless.


How about sharks? Sharks with friggin laser beams!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (31/7/14)

devdev said:


> How about sharks? Sharks with friggin laser beams!


 
And and .. With a Darth Vader helmet on and the words "Wies Jou Pappa" tattooed on his chest

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/7/14)

I have an idea for a logo but just can't seem to find a gap to put it together, been pretty hectic, would love to throw my  in the mix but @drew has set the bar pretty high

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/14)

WHeunis said:


> All possible. Example:
> View attachment 8987
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi @WHeunis 
I commend you sir for your efforts thus far. Thanks so much!

Regarding the above logo - I like it a lot - it looks clear.

Just a small gripe I have with it:
I personally don't like the way the end of the "C" is shaped in the ECIGS. It looks like ashes of a cigarette to me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 360twin (31/7/14)

Lol @Andre - not a chance! My choice would most likely be Arial font large enough to read with minimal colour, a bit like a drawing title 
I too dislike the term 'ecig' because of the connotations, but I guess there's little choice considering the name of this place.

I think you have the right man for the job, and I can appreciate his difficulty - designing for a committee can be very frustrating. Hang in there @WHeunis , you're doing great!

Can we have some sheep in there somewhere? ... just a thought ...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis (31/7/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @WHeunis
> I commend you sir for your efforts thus far. Thanks so much!
> 
> Regarding the above logo - I like it a lot - it looks clear.
> ...


 
Excellent feedback, much appreciated.
The end of the C is conceptually a VV dial (i'm not overly fond of it myself, kind of a vestigial tail from the power-icon concept that has just kinda dragged along for the ride, lol), and as with all things conceptual - additions and removals will still be plenty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (31/7/14)

Been playing around with Ideas but will try again tomorrow

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 360twin (31/7/14)

Some variations on the 'leaf' logo theme. Excuse the quality - my CAD program is not really suitable for this sort of thing. I also think that there's nothing much wrong with the current logo, but an update to include a PV as Oupa suggested would look cool.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (31/7/14)

360twin said:


> Some variations on the 'leaf' logo theme. Excuse the quality - my CAD program is not really suitable for this sort of thing. I also think that there's nothing much wrong with the current logo, but an update to include a PV as Oupa suggested would look cool.
> 
> View attachment 8994
> View attachment 8995


Good job bro. I'm really liking the top one. Bottom one looks cool too, the logo gets a bit lost in the busy - ness of the flag. 

Top is a winner to me!


----------



## Mike (31/7/14)

Guys who of us really sought out "vaping" when we were looking to quit? In my mind, vaping was something you do with weed. I get that it's not nice to be associated with it, but are we looking to turn this into a boys club or are we trying to make a community that strives to improve peoples' lives and promote a healthier alternative to what 90% us are moving away from, cigarettes?

Secondly I think the admins should try and set some criteria, or perhaps even issue a poll or two to try and narrow the design constraints down a little. Are we going to embrace the current trend of clean, flat designs, or are we looking to be a bit more homely with it. This could also include broad decisions like format, such as logo - ECSA vs a badge format like 360 came up with (I’m not sure that’d fit the current website design).

Lastly, I agree with someone saying we shouldn't be representing a cigarette too directly with regard to the “ash” or embers. That is why I think the stick with a leaf is the most effective logo so far - it's a green version of a cancer stick. Also is it necessary to be as specific as having a VV control in the logo? Can it be interpreted correctly even? To me it's not enough of a defining feature and I would go as far as to say a glowing coil is a better representation of our toys as a whole.


----------



## WHeunis (1/8/14)

Mike said:


> Secondly I think the admins should try and set some criteria, or perhaps even issue a poll or two to try and narrow the design constraints down a little. Are we going to embrace the current trend of clean, flat designs, or are we looking to be a bit more homely with it. This could also include broad decisions like format, such as logo - ECSA vs a badge format like 360 came up with (I’m not sure that’d fit the current website design).
> 
> Lastly, I agree with someone saying we shouldn't be representing a cigarette too directly with regard to the “ash” or embers. That is why I think the stick with a leaf is the most effective logo so far - it's a green version of a cancer stick. Also is it necessary to be as specific as having a VV control in the logo? Can it be interpreted correctly even? To me it's not enough of a defining feature and I would go as far as to say a glowing coil is a better representation of our toys as a whole.


 
As much as it is not (publicly) known, the parameters have indeed been set. Format, colours, and other such factors have already been tabled.

Is the VV dial necessary? Is the letter E necessary? Is that particular shade of blue really the right one?
It's all part of the process. Design by committee is a tougher bag to hold together, and has a different process than a 1-on-1 process. In 1-on-1 it is MUCH simpler; Client doesn't like the VV dial, ditch the VV dial!
In committee design, one often rotates certain elements as often and as varied as possible - just to see what sticks; Just to see what brings up any amount of positive or negative comments.
Are some of the concept boards more than imperfect? YES! They are almost MEANT to be more than just imperfect. No matter how 3-year-old's-skills somebody's MS Paint submission might be, it COULD contain something that multiple people might have a comment on.
"ooooooh! I like that spikey thing!" - step by step. Even when something draws zero response, it has some amount of value to the final design.
Things get added, removed, refined and reworked on a constant basis to find something that works and that the majority of the committee can feel comfortable with.

I'm glad so many people like the leaf/stick motif. I'm glad that nobody commented on the power symbol G. I'm glad that somebody mentioned they think the VV dial looks like stinky-ash. I'm glad that somebody said they don't like this, that or the other.

At this point in time, almost anything is up for iterations. Other's are not on the table YET, and as such, it's feedback is noted but not adjusted.


I hope this helps to better understand where we are, and also where were going at the moment.

And now...
The distilled draft elements that *need further feedback.*




Each of the 3 main different concepts that have received the most positive feedbacks are laid out above.
I need TWO things for feedback from these concepts.

1: Which *LAYOUT* do you prefer? A has the icon separate. B has the icon integrated into STYLIZED text, and C has the icon integrated into REGULAR text.

2. Of the LAYOUT you choose, which *BASE COLOUR ARRANGEMENT* do you prefer? 1's, 2's, and 3's across the board are the same base colour arrangements for that layout. A fourth option exists, where you can word out some colour arrangements of your own choosing. (Ex: "I like Blue colours on both the icon and the SA, i dont like flag colours, etc")

Please note that at this point, Font, precise colour shades, specific elements to add or remove, sizes, etc are not yet open, but your comments on any such properties will be noted for later use in the process.
Just because you don't like the font of a layout, does not immediately mean anything. OF COURSE we can make layout C more wild! OF COURSE we can calm down the spikey-ness of the letters in layout B! OF COURSE we can use rounder characters for layout A!

*I mainly need to know where/how you like the icon to be placed, and which base colour arrangement are your favorites (ESPECIALLY, if at all, the flag colouring).*

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (1/8/14)

I like the layout of b2 but with the "SA" of b3 (ie no flag colours)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (1/8/14)

I don't have illustrator anymore, but here's a rough blast of that and a cheesy catchphrase (it's 1am ok)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WHeunis (1/8/14)

Mike said:


> I don't have illustrator anymore, but here's a rough blast of that and a cheesy catchphrase (it's 1am ok)
> 
> View attachment 9002


 
Actually, that would be C...


----------



## Mike (1/8/14)

Somewhere between the two, close enough  I just worked from what was left open in PS.


----------



## WHeunis (1/8/14)

Mike said:


> Somewhere between the two, close enough  I just worked from what was left open in PS.


 
Also... don't use commercial fonts for this particular project.
Free/GPL materials only.

The Halis Grotesque font is under commercial license: http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/ahmet-altun/halis-gr/


----------



## Mike (1/8/14)

Good point. Actually using Gill Sans however. Thought it better to use something that actually looks decent for now - not to mention that I won't actually be doing the actual thing. I could probably get similar results using Google's Ubuntu.. I think that's free? Could be confused

- EDIT- the company I worked for provided a whole stack of fonts for us to use in our presentations, never did "graphic design" work


----------



## WHeunis (1/8/14)

Mike said:


> Good point. Actually using Gill Sans however. Thought it better to use something that actually looks decent for now - not to mention that I won't actually be doing the actual thing. I could probably get similar results using Google's Ubuntu.. I think that's free? Could be confused..


 
Gil Sans *MT* is GPL, but none of the other variants, including the base, is.

So, as long as it's MT, it qualifies as free.


----------



## WHeunis (1/8/14)

Ok folks, thats me for the day.
Off the clock and will see you all around noon.


----------



## Silver (1/8/14)

360twin said:


> Some variations on the 'leaf' logo theme. Excuse the quality - my CAD program is not really suitable for this sort of thing. I also think that there's nothing much wrong with the current logo, but an update to include a PV as Oupa suggested would look cool.
> 
> View attachment 8994
> View attachment 8995



I think the first one's shape doesnt suit the design of the site
I think the writing in the second one gets a bit lost


----------



## Silver (1/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> As much as it is not (publicly) known, the parameters have indeed been set. Format, colours, and other such factors have already been tabled.
> 
> Is the VV dial necessary? Is the letter E necessary? Is that particular shade of blue really the right one?
> It's all part of the process. Design by committee is a tougher bag to hold together, and has a different process than a 1-on-1 process. In 1-on-1 it is MUCH simpler; Client doesn't like the VV dial, ditch the VV dial!
> ...



You're a champ @WHeunis 

To answer your 2 questions:

1. On layout I prefer "A" - the top one - because its clearer
2. Of those, A2 is my preferred choice because once again the blue icon is the clearest and most striking

C2 would be my second choice, but I think A2 is clearer with the icon on the left
The "B" option is not as clean and pleasing to my eye and i dont like the ashes on the letter C


----------



## Silver (1/8/14)

Mike said:


> I don't have illustrator anymore, but here's a rough blast of that and a cheesy catchphrase (it's 1am ok)
> 
> View attachment 9002



Nice @Mike 
I like the clean lines.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/14)

I like A2


----------



## WHeunis (1/8/14)

Come on people!

Lets hear your voices!


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/8/14)

B2 with no Flag colors would be my vote.

Thanks for all the effort guys!  Especially @drew  (AMAZING talent there!!)


----------



## ET (2/8/14)

c1 or c2 without the leaf circle thingy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KimH (2/8/14)

I have the creative skills of a wet noodle, but in the spirit of things I put together something that appeals to me.
I like clean lines and here is my contribution. Bear in mind no fancy software was used for this all... but if it broadens the scope and someone with real design skills can build on it, then all's good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/8/14)

KimH said:


> View attachment 9068
> 
> 
> I have the creative skills of a wet noodle, but in the spirit of things I put together something that appeals to me.
> I like clean lines and here is my contribution. Bear in mind no fancy software was used for this all... but if it broadens the scope and someone with real design skills can build on it, then all's good.


Love the font, but not sold on the bird.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (2/8/14)

Come on folks!

Need more votes on the board before weekend ends!

See vote choices here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/a-new-logo-for-ecigssa-by-the-community.698/page-5#post-92874


----------



## Andre (2/8/14)

If I must....like none of those, then prefer the existing logo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/8/14)

This is just an idea, done on paint , and its not done good. But just an idea...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (3/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> This is just an idea, done on paint , and its not done good. But just an idea...


 
I really like this one @annemarievdh, my favourite to date.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (4/8/14)

C'mon folks!
You cant honestly make me believe that there are only 6 votes in the entire forum!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/a-new-logo-for-ecigssa-by-the-community.698/page-5#post-92874


----------



## Metal Liz (4/8/14)

I like B2  but agree with the no flag colours...


----------



## johan (4/8/14)

a1 or a2 Without the the logo


----------



## TylerD (4/8/14)

B2 with the B3 "SA".


----------



## Oupa (4/8/14)

B2


----------



## Riaz (4/8/14)

i like b2


----------



## JB1987 (4/8/14)

I like b2


----------



## WHeunis (5/8/14)

Thanks all for the votes and feedback!

The most votes received was B2, with a significant amount of mention for the no-flag colouring of the 3's.

Next thing we need to get out of the way, is the stylized letter.

We already had much in the way of disapproval for the "vv dial" element, and would like to carry that feedback further.

What elements would you like to see in the Stylized Letter C?

Added are 2 samples, with elements borrowed from @Mike and @annemarievdh.
Any recommendations and additional ideas are also still open, but mainly focussed on the stylized letter "C" for the moment.









LETS DOOOO EEEEET!


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/8/14)

First one with arrow

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (5/8/14)

+1 vote for the first one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (5/8/14)

First one. Don't want cigarettes close to the logo.
Maybe incorp something like this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis (6/8/14)

Come now guys... don't make me beg for feedback AGAIN.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/a-new-logo-for-ecigssa-by-the-community.698/page-6#post-95034


----------



## Silver (7/8/14)

I would like to vote for no styling on the letter C
Just the plain letter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

Silver said:


> I would like to vote for no styling on the letter C
> Just the plain letter



I agree


----------



## VapingSquid (7/8/14)

Might I hop on board?



Im a bit of an extremist minimalist though haha...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## WHeunis (7/8/14)

Silver said:


> I would like to vote for no styling on the letter C
> Just the plain letter


 
Your vote has already been tabled as such (page 5 i think)



annemarievdh said:


> I agree


 
I counted your vote as stylized lettering, based on your submission on page 6. Please clarify if you want to change that vote.



jl10101 said:


> Might I hop on board?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks. Vote added.





WHeunis said:


> Come now guys... don't make me beg for feedback AGAIN.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/a-new-logo-for-ecigssa-by-the-community.698/page-6#post-95034


 
Still awaiting feedback folks!
Just want to add that you do not make my task any easier by waiting until a category has already been locked.
Not to say that your feedback on such will not be taken into account... just saying... you could've submitted that feedback a week ago when it was actively being begged for on a daily basis.
Cases like @jl10101 I can only assume wasn't aware of it all, but very unlikely when it comes to people who are active on a daily basis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> I counted your vote as stylized lettering, based on your submission on page 6. Please clarify if you want to change that vote.


 
Please do


----------



## Heckers (7/8/14)

Might as well give it a try.



* Slight update to the ecig and text at the bottom

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

Heckers said:


> Might as well give it a try.
> View attachment 9358


 
I actualy like this one. Nice going @Hackers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Heckers (7/8/14)

Ok, im having fun now 
Here is 3 more variations, these will look better than the first two options when scaling them smaller.








.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (7/8/14)

Heckers said:


> Ok, im having fun now
> Here is 3 more variations, these will look better than the first two options when scaling them smaller.
> 
> View attachment 9368
> ...


 can you make one where the wordig says ecigssa in stead of just ecig ?

i really like these

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Heckers (7/8/14)

Something like this @PeterHarris ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (7/8/14)

Heckers said:


> Something like this @PeterHarris ?
> 
> View attachment 9373


yes PLEASE - that is simplistically sophisticated ! i LIKE it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (7/8/14)

Heckers said:


> Something like this @PeterHarris ?
> 
> View attachment 9373


oh it needs one more s

E C I G S S A

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/8/14)

It needs 2 s's though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers (7/8/14)

Whoops, that makes all the logos wrong. I can easily add a "s" for each one if needed though.
Here is the updated one for the last example.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (7/8/14)

Heckers said:


> Whoops, that makes all the logos wrong. I can easily add a "s" for each one if needed though.
> Here is the updated one for the last example.
> 
> View attachment 9377


very nice and elegant

i would like to see maybe different fonts used - i know using caps wont work as you need that bottom leg of the g to drop below to the mod to balance the logo out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers (7/8/14)

Cool, i will play around a bit more with the fonts tonight when i get home.
I can make it caps and just add a line next to the ecig to underline the whole word.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (7/8/14)

That's excellent Heckers

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (7/8/14)

i think the vapor is coming out the wrong end of that device


----------



## Gizmo (7/8/14)

Heckers said:


> Whoops, that makes all the logos wrong. I can easily add a "s" for each one if needed though.
> Here is the updated one for the last example.
> 
> View attachment 9377


 
I think the SA on the cig itself then its a winner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (7/8/14)

Herewith, my final Draft proposal for our new Logo, based on community feedback.

All fonts and resources are GPL license. Fonts "Gil Sans MT" and "Boombox" credited to their creators.
Source material available on request.

Regards,
BigWoof Productions.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Mike (7/8/14)

I think all the shadows and silly strokes and things adding complexity actually take away from it. I'm biased but I still think a polished version of this would be most effective.




However that's just my_ opinion_

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (7/8/14)

Mike said:


> I think all the shadows and silly strokes and things adding complexity actually take away from it. I'm biased but I still think a polished version of this would be most effective.
> 
> View attachment 9384
> 
> ...


 
Drop shadow, gradients, etc is just for illustrative purpose.
(also, makes it harder for people to poach my werkz! Business habits die hard - also: templates lol)


----------



## Heckers (7/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> I think the SA on the cig itself then its a winner.


 
The problem is if you make the image smaller then you cant read the text inside the ecig .



Riaz said:


> i think the vapor is coming out the wrong end of that device


 
How so? Its coming out the tip where you vape from. Should it come out the battery end?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers (7/8/14)

PeterHarris said:


> very nice and elegant
> 
> i would like to see maybe different fonts used - i know using caps wont work as you need that bottom leg of the g to drop below to the mod to balance the logo out


 
How about this?




Or

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (7/8/14)

Heckers said:


> How about this?
> 
> View attachment 9387


 
Thats it dude, excellent. I love your style.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (7/8/14)

@Heckers Loving the design dude!

The most recent on is a Winner  Good going buddy... simple, clean and appropriate

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

Jip jip loving it


----------



## PeterHarris (7/8/14)

Winner winner chicken dinner. Both of the last 2 are just awesome sauce

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (7/8/14)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

HPBotha said:


> View attachment 9397


 
Wow THAT IS BEUTIFULL!!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (7/8/14)

WE HAVE A WINNER

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

devdev said:


> WE HAVE A WINNER



Agreed


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

devdev said:


> View attachment 9400



Like like like like like like like like like


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> I really don't like you right now...



Hahaha that is funny


----------



## devdev (7/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (7/8/14)

devdev said:


> WE HAVE A WINNER


 
I really REALLY badly don't like you right this minute...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> I really REALLY badly don't like you right this minute...



Haha don't worry, we all still like you and all the effort you have done


----------



## Gizmo (7/8/14)

Heckers said:


> How about this?
> 
> View attachment 9387
> 
> ...


 
This is the winner in my opinion.


----------



## WHeunis (7/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Haha don't worry, we all still like you and all the effort you have done


 
That truely isnt the point.
Do you honestly think that I left out transparent background fancy-ness just coz I am incapable or lazy?

Or perhaps because inside of the parameters given to me, it isn't possible?

/im gonna go be annoyed for a while.


----------



## Mike (7/8/14)

This is a bit of a trilemma in my honest opinion.. There are 3 real finalists. @HPBotha has really come up with the most beautiful design - however does that mean it's an effective logo? In my opinion not so much. @Heckers work is also superb, but I feel as though it's somehow off balance - maybe some tweaking might get it just right?


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/14)

HPBotha said:


> View attachment 9398


 
Love that!


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> That truely isnt the point.
> Do you honestly think that I left out transparent background fancy-ness just coz I am incapable or lazy?
> 
> Or perhaps because inside of the parameters given to me, it isn't possible?
> ...



Natuurlil nie  

Just remember your dealing with allot of different people here, and its amazing if you can impress one never mind a bunch of people. Which you did. You gave us what you thought we wanted. And did good. 

Its impossible to have me liking the same kind of thing 2 days in a row. Think you realized that. And i'm not the only crazy one here thats like that.


----------



## HPBotha (7/8/14)

Mike said:


> This is a bit of a trilemma in my honest opinion.. There are 3 real finalists. @HPBotha has really come up with the most beautiful design - however does that mean it's an effective logo? In my opinion not so much. @Heckers work is also superb, but I feel as though it's somehow off balance - maybe some tweaking might get it just right?


 
to be honest - as a marketing logo its good for electronic media, maybe print - but for merchandising it can only be used effectively on neutral backgrounds. @WHeunis logo and that of the monochrome one @Heckers did are much easier to use on merchandising such as t-shirts and the like. 

Personally I would like to uplift the image of e-cigs to that of a luxury product - not something only the 'new' generation of hipsters are doing, but something that you can be proud of being part of, hence the subtle smoke and dove motif. that is where i come from, if you need edgy/energetic @WHeunis is your guy, if you want hip your option turns to @Heckers.

I thought this is however a community sourced project, and it is obvious that there would be many creatives coming from various backgrounds and approaches. this is what makes the forums great. an open community with various agendas and experiences.

There is no such thing as bad art, only bad outlooks

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Heckers (7/8/14)

And another one, this is fun.
Smaller text, smoke now at the end and i put in a clear tank with some liquid.
Not too sure what to do with the SA part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers (8/8/14)

I still have a soft spot for the lowercase letters.






Mike said:


> This is a bit of a trilemma in my honest opinion.. There are 3 real finalists. @HPBotha has really come up with the most beautiful design - however does that mean it's an effective logo? In my opinion not so much. @Heckers work is also superb, but I feel as though it's somehow off balance - maybe some tweaking might get it just right?


 
Maybe its the eciggy that throws it off? It is a bit fat. Here is an example without it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Heckers (8/8/14)

Added some shadows, here is what cam out.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/8/14)

Heckers said:


> Added some shadows, here is what cam out.
> 
> View attachment 9425
> 
> ...


I like the first 2

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (8/8/14)

2'nd one if you need voting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (8/8/14)

HPBotha said:


> View attachment 9398


 
This is definitely my favourite

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Heckers (8/8/14)

@johan no votes needed, just putting out more options. I enjoy doing stuff like this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/8/14)

Let the 3 guys that you mentioned had good inputs, each do 3 designs they feel are their best options.

Put a vote on the first page, community votes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (8/8/14)

Nothing to stop us having trial runs with them anyway?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/8/14)

Heckers said:


> Added some shadows, here is what cam out.
> 
> View attachment 9425
> 
> ...


 
I love the second one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/8/14)

Inspiration from ECFS logo, my take 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> Inspiration from ECFS logo, my take 2
> 
> View attachment 9629
> 
> ...


 
Last one FTW! Love it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/14)

I do like this one! I still think we should consider changing the word cigs to vape... and the e to a v.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Heckers (12/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> Inspiration from ECFS logo, my take 2
> 
> View attachment 9629
> 
> ...


 
Those look awesome @Gizmo! I like the 2nd and 3rd options.


----------



## Die Kriek (12/8/14)

A lot of creative juices flowing here! Will need to look through again to get a proper opinion, but on first glance, @Gizmo's up top are my favorites (especially the last one)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Angie (12/8/14)

Hi All,
I know it might be to late to add another suggestion.
What do you think of this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (12/8/14)

Nice @Gizmo...


----------



## annemarievdh (12/8/14)

Angie said:


> Hi All,
> I know it might be to late to add another suggestion.
> What do you think of this?
> 
> View attachment 9639


 
Now that wording is more apropriate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/8/14)

The problem with changing the name to something Vape Related insead of ecig is that the majority of people still call them E-cigarettes which is what they will search on google. We only really use the term vape once we have been in it for a while but for a complete noob who has no idea what vaping is they are not going to search the term vaping. Otherwise ECF would have changed their name long ago

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gizmo (12/8/14)

My words exactly. Watch Google trends for South Africa. I have however acquired a vaping related domain for the forum in the future, when the word is more commonly used

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (12/8/14)

Angie said:


> Hi All,
> I know it might be to late to add another suggestion.
> What do you think of this?
> 
> View attachment 9639


Now this I like! I love the almost cartooney look about it, more fun less corporate, and the simplicity of a simple 3 colour design makes it easy to look at


----------



## Alex (12/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I do like this one! I still think we should consider changing the word cigs to vape... and the e to a v.
> View attachment 9632


 
I like this logo the best out of all of them so far.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Heckers (12/8/14)

I have already submitted a million other ones, and here is yet another one 
Bit different from the ones before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/8/14)

Heckers said:


> I have already submitted a million other ones, and here is yet another one
> Bit different from the ones before.
> 
> 
> View attachment 9687


It's too busy, I liked the first few you did


----------



## Heckers (12/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> It's too busy, I liked the first few you did


 

Thanks, you reckon its the smokey trail?
How bout this?


----------



## BumbleBee (12/8/14)

Heckers said:


> Thanks, you reckon its the smokey trail?


Well that and the hole in the dot of the i, the stretched E and the pool ball. It's all too much, you're over thinking it bud... less is more

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Heckers (12/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Well that and the hole in the dot of the i, the stretched E and the pool ball. It's all too much, you're over thinking it bud... less is more


 
Hehe those are just the fonts, i didnt actually put those there or stretch anything...except the pool ball.
Thanks for the feedback though, i didnt even see it as a pool ball, now i see nothing else

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (12/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> Inspiration from ECFS logo, my take 2
> 
> View attachment 9629
> 
> ...


 
last one for sure


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

Heckers said:


> I have already submitted a million other ones, and here is yet another one
> Bit different from the ones before.
> 
> 
> View attachment 9687


 

@Heckers this looks awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (9/9/14)

HPBotha said:


> to be honest - as a marketing logo its good for electronic media, maybe print - but for merchandising it can only be used effectively on neutral backgrounds. @WHeunis logo and that of the monochrome one @Heckers did are much easier to use on merchandising such as t-shirts and the like.
> 
> Personally I would like to uplift the image of e-cigs to that of a luxury product - not something only the 'new' generation of hipsters are doing, but something that you can be proud of being part of, hence the subtle smoke and dove motif. that is where i come from, if you need edgy/energetic @WHeunis is your guy, if you want hip your option turns to @Heckers.
> 
> ...


 
Put that logo of yours on a white background and I'll give it a transparent background. Than it can be changed to fit on any background easily.
It's easy. I'm a bit of an After Effects boffin....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

